# Mr. Mini-poo.



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

Two days ago I got a call from a friends' friend. She told me her friend's ex had some baby rats he was going to drown or whatever so I went to check it out.

When I got there I walked in and I saw a snake enclosure. Yup. This dude was breeding feeders.

I walked into his rat room. I nearly died. My god it smelled like piss. @[email protected] And I'm an asthmatic. 
He was in a 20 gal tank with 20 other rats.

Long story short his ex gave him her female rats to make more babies, and she wanted to keep two more females for her big cage. Mini's Mum was a hairless dumbo female. Apparently she died while or just after nursing the babies (I smell a fox), and he threw them into the aquarium with all the others. Welp.

I rescued this little guy. I wish I could have had them all. He looked like he was the most scared. He came up and sniffed me right away. I took him.

The guy grabbed him out by the tail and took him into his palm, after tossed him to his other hand. I told him he was wrong for treating even feeders that way and I grabbed Mini away. I brought him home in a Cheerios box.

That's Mini's story.


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Jeez, that rat has a haunted look in its eyes! Cute as heck, I want to squish him. Well done, you did right by him.

I can't understand people who treat animals cruelly, regardless of what their purpose in life is. Cows and pigs being beaten before slaughter is awful, mice and rats being toyed with before eaten is awful. I have no problem with humans or snakes/reptiles having to eat other animals, but when people keep certain animals just because they think it's cool to feed it living things...it gets weird. That's all I have to say on the matter!


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

Babs said:


> Jeez, that rat has a haunted look in its eyes! Cute as heck, I want to squish him. Well done, you did right by him.
> 
> I can't understand people who treat animals cruelly, regardless of what their purpose in life is. Cows and pigs being beaten before slaughter is awful, mice and rats being toyed with before eaten is awful. I have no problem with humans or snakes/reptiles having to eat other animals, but when people keep certain animals just because they think it's cool to feed it living things...it gets weird. That's all I have to say on the matter!




Yeah. He was so still for the first little while coming back here. I thought he was going to die from shock.
I carried him home with the box in my sweater to keep him warm and people on the bus thought I was weird for tucking cheerios in my sweater and talking to them...

I don't understand it, either. People could at least make their lives happy and comfortable before feeding them off. Treat them with respect.
Abuse to farm animals is sickening and I avoid buying meat from any sources I don't know of.

I got to see the rest of his breeders. There were 1.3 in the bins. He cleans them once every 5 days and uses pine bedding. If I were doing it, which I never will - not ever - I would have .2 females to a bin with a rotating male to give the girls breaks and I'd clean every other day with a mix of aspen and shredded paper.


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

PitterPatter said:


> people on the bus thought I was weird for tucking cheerios in my sweater and talking to them...


Hahahaha....! That's fantastic. Are you still going to rehome him? Glad you saved him! Sounds like one heck of a "breeder"


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

He was a... *swore a bunch of things*. 
Nope. He's staying here with me.  I was going to give him to a friend, but my girlfriend was like "HE'S SO CUTE. I NAME HIM MINI. MR. MINI-POO~. He's mine!"
She really likes him. Lol.


----------



## Laisper (Mar 31, 2012)

I just heard my heart shatter... Too cute!


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

Im gonna come over and steal him from you ;_;! So adorable!!!


----------



## Bright.Side (Dec 19, 2011)

You are an awesome human being! And I can't say I wouldn't have done the same! He's precious!


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

That really upsets me.. :-( I realize snakes have to eat too.. But the way a lot of people treat them is just plain CRUEL. I'm glad you saved him.


----------



## Lohosey (Apr 10, 2012)

Good for you!! Since all of the rats were in a bad environment, were they all sneezing and weezing with respiratory infections? At a pet shop I was at a few days ago, all of their feeder mice were in bad shape. Cuts, infections, oozing noses and eyes... Terrible. Just because they are feeder rats, doesn't mean that you let them get sick and suffer. Ridiculous.


----------

